# Serrasalmus Rhombeus (peruvian) 16 Inches



## Sylvius (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi all,

Let me introduce you my new pet, Pedro, a Peruvian Rhombeus of 16 inches.
He have let South America 3 years ago.

Now, he lives in a 10 foots tank which have known my test of 12 Macs Cohab









It's the biggest Piranhas I have ever seen.

Betters pics and video will arrive later.

Bye.






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7kUAohAqKQ


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

pure amazing


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Extraordinary!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## Sylvius (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for him.

When cables and plants will hide and ready, I will prepare you a nice file with specifications (tank and down tank for filter, light in DMX programming,...).

Read you later, bye and have a nice weekend


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice Rhom. That thing is huge. Love the tank too


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

He's a monster!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

that's one big rhom in a very big tank


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautiful big rhom and set up you have there...definitely something to be proud of.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice Rhom!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

You got a beast. Just jaw dropping.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Amazing rhom and tank!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Rhom aside witch is impeccable that is one of the best tanks i have ever seen









What's with you Europeans and beautiful tanks


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

that is one big boy, damn


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

thats coooool


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

thats a true beauty you have. I really do miss my old big guy.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a stunning rhom.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very monster rhom, congrats


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

superbe ton rhomb sylvius!

vraiment immense et il a une gueule typique. un super spéciemen!

like said before: jaw dropping...just wow


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful, kick ass, monster you got there!....He rocks like a BIOHAZARD concert!...


----------



## Sylvius (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks all, for the Pedro's welcome









Here a crappy vid of a Pedro's meal : HAKE !!! Miam-Miam !!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice feeding vid! Keep em coming!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

.........







..........


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice rhom very big monster


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Im sooooooooo jealous!!!!!!


----------



## Eres (May 5, 2011)

I'll would call him Rhomzilla


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

Pedro is a beauty of a beast


----------

